# Imodium & Dry Mouth



## Rachel (Dec 31, 1998)

...


----------



## 23107 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi I have been taking loperamide 1/2 a tablet each morning after a BM. So far its working reaaly well,but i have noticed that i have a really dry mouth too. Had a look at the side affects and a dry mouth is one of them. Its worse in the morning.Do you find this?? I can live with it if it keeps the d at bay!


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

HeyaI take immodium and have never come across this.Are you drinking enough fluid? As when you have D you loose a lot of fluid. If you think you aren't drinking enough then this is probably the reason you have a dry mouth and the fix is just to drink more. I know i get a dry mouth when i do a lot of sport and don't drink enough.If that's not the case then try asking your doctor about it next time you go, there's probably a simple explantaion


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I take it a couple times a week and don't notice it either. I try to only take 1/2 or 1 caplet.I would say get as much liquid in your body as possible. I drink orange juice in the morning for hydration. If the acid worries you, drink just water or Gatorade or a combo of the two.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi I take 2 immodium everyday and I do get a very dry mouth. It is something that happens about an hour after I have taken the tablets. I take them everyday as a preventative measure so don't always have runny movements in the morning. I always take a bottle of water with me as I know I will get very thirsty. If I am going anywhere I know that this will happen and have to plan around it. ie- in case I have to pee. After a few hours everything is back to normal. hope this helps. Claire


----------



## 19054 (Dec 14, 2006)

yes, whenever i take imodium i get a very dry mouth


----------

